# Squidward



## Dice1012 (Mar 29, 2019)

Squidward in 1590 with Top Mount Jacks.


----------



## Robert (Mar 29, 2019)

Should be corrected now.


----------



## Dice1012 (Mar 30, 2019)

Robert said:


> Should be corrected now.


Thanks


----------



## sertanksalot (Mar 30, 2019)

Socket cap screws on top are a great design element, well done.


----------



## Dice1012 (Mar 31, 2019)

sertanksalot said:


> Socket cap screws on top are a great design element, well done.


Thanks!


----------



## Dreamlands (Sep 14, 2019)

Was just checking this out in the shop and searched here.

Your enclosure looks _really_ cool.  If at some point close ups are available, would love to see them.


----------

